# 8GB Pendrive under 650



## Niilesh (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys, a friend of mine wants to buy a new pendrive. His budget is 650Rs.
He wants it to look good(Preferably made of Metal) and at least 8GB of storage with nice speed.(Write speed around 9MBps)

He will buy it online.please suggest some pendrives.(It would be better if the site had a COD option)

Some pendrives he liked

Buy Transcend JetFlash 560 8GB Pen Drive TS8GJF560 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Flipkart.com: HP V-250 W 8 GB: Pendrive

He also like this pendrive but it's sadly 4GB.Can anyone find 8GB model?
Flipkart.com: HP V-210 W 4 GB: Pendrive


----------



## Alok (Nov 23, 2011)

Flipkart.com: HP V-220 W 8 GB: Pendrive


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 24, 2011)

^^
HP V-250 W 8 GB looks better than it and provides similar/better speed than it.
I myself have it 

anymore suggestions?

HP V-210 W looks even better but could not find 8GB version in 550rs.

BTW if the conditions for looks is removed what's the fastest pendrive available under 700Rs.??


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 24, 2011)

i bought HP 8 GB v165w pen drive from flipcart@419rs only


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 25, 2011)

^^
it's transfer speed seems low

@all please answer this


> BTW if the conditions for looks is removed what's the fastest pendrive available under 700Rs.??


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 25, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Transcend Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 8 GB: Pendrive
Check out this one nilesh with high speed of usb-3, u will never regret it. i am currently using it it give me nice data transfer speed.


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 25, 2011)

^^
Ya that's a good pendrive.
but i was just curious if any better USB 3.0 available(irrespective of site)?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 25, 2011)

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR 8GB USB 3.0 Flash Voyager Pen Drive Model CMFVY3-8GB
Now check out this one but it will kill Ur budget but product wise it doesn't  have a match. so now its Ur choice.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 4, 2011)

Nilesh did u bought the *pen drive* or not . i am just ask u in a casual way .


----------



## Nipun (Dec 4, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Nilesh did u bought the *pen drive* or not . i am just ask u in a casual way .


Offtopic: The correct sentence is: "Did you *buy* the pen drive or not*? I* am just ask*ing* you in a casual way."  

And @ Nilesh, if you did purchase a pen drive, please tell me which one and should I also go for it or not?


----------



## Winter (Dec 4, 2011)

Using a Corsair Flash Voyager as I'm typing this.It's the best pen drive I've ever used.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 5, 2011)

Nipun just check what r u typing * shich* i think may be u want to write *which*.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 5, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Nipun just check what r u typing * shich* i think may be u want to write *which*.


What are you talking about? *www.boardforus.com/public/style_emoticons/default/whistle.gif


----------



## johnybravojr (Dec 5, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Offtopic: The correct sentence is: "Did you *buy* the pen drive or not*? I* am just ask*ing* you in a casual way."
> 
> And @ Nilesh, if you did purchase a pen drive, please tell me which one and should I also go for it or not?



Nipun, the corect sentence is: "And *at* _@_ Nilesh, if you did purchase a pen drive, please tell me which one and should I *also* go for it or not?" 



Nipun said:


> What are you talking about? *www.boardforus.com/public/style_emoticons/default/whistle.gif



He is talking about the mistake you edited? 

By the way, SanDisk Pendrives seem to have a negative feedback about their write-speeds. I see it allover the world-wide-web. Perhaps that is the reason they are sold very cheap!??


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 5, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Nilesh did u bought the *pen drive* or not . i am just ask u in a casual way .



first, my friend wanted to buy a pendrive

second, he bought HP V-210 W 8 GB

It's doesn't look as good as shown in the pic 
also it has a write speed of about 6~ MBps



Nipun said:


> And @ Nilesh, if you did purchase a pen drive, please tell me which one and should I also go for it or not?



I do not recommend HP V-210

what's your budget?
i have HP V-250 W 8 GB
It has write speed around 12 MBps
also it looks amazing and is sturdy too
I certainly recommend it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2011)

If you've enough money, then look no where than corsair. You won't regret ever. 20MB+/sec speeds on usb 2.0 is like


----------

